# Ways to get rid of Dandruff?



## goldenhaven (Feb 7, 2008)

My girls have some dandruff issues I've been noticing when I brush them. Is there something I can look into to help with their dry skin? Perhaps a good shampoo? Or maybe I can give them a better food? (I Hope I put this in the right section)


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Food would be my first question. If you are already feeding a good quality food and have bathed them with a good quality shampoo then chances are it is simply winter dry skin. Running a humidifier might help some. Is is there all the time or only when he/she is stressed? All of your dogs have it? What are you feeding? What Shampoo are you using? Also, bathing too often can dry skin something awful.


----------



## goldenhaven (Feb 7, 2008)

All my dogs have it, it seems. My springer more so then she has ever had before. I am usually very picky about my dog's food and normally I buy it but I am getting another job at this time after getting laid off. Lately its been my mom who's been buying their food and she's more of a buying the relatively cheapest food at the grocery store. Partly I think it has to do with the lack of repetition with food and its quality. I plan to look into good quality food as a consistancy when I retake over the dogs' full care. Do you agree it could be this?


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Anything you can buy in the grocery store is more than likely responsible for the issues you're having.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Omega 3 Fatty Acid caps, twice a day at first, then once a day. 
Also, try using 50/50 distilled white vinegar and water to rinse the dog after a shampoo.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

i would inform your mom of trhe nutritional value of grocery store foods. also, most of those foods (iams, pedigree, etc) are more expensive than a lot of good quality food. even petco has a few foods (natural balance for example) that are of good quality and affordable. i had the same problem with my mom, who feeds her dog whatever is cheapest. he gets different food everytime. i finally got through to her by showing her the ingrediants. most of these food have gluten as one of the top ingrediants, which is what the recall was mainly about. try and educate her. a lot of dogs, who are even on good foods, go through bouts of dry skin when the weather suddenly changes. this happened to my dog. the best thing is putting about a tablespoon of vegetable/fish oil in the food. it clears it up almost immediatly. 

frequent bathing does NOT cause dry skin. if you use high quality products, completely rinse, and hand dry, there is no way weekly bathing would dry out a dogs skin. show dogs are bathed and groomed almost daily and they do not have dry skin b/c of the reasons i already listed.

put the dog on a constant high quality diet. buying different foods and switching abruptly can do some pretty bad things to a dogs digestive system.


----------



## Lovemytessapoo (Feb 1, 2008)

goldenhaven said:


> All my dogs have it, it seems. My springer more so then she has ever had before. I am usually very picky about my dog's food and normally I buy it but I am getting another job at this time after getting laid off. Lately its been my mom who's been buying their food and she's more of a buying the relatively cheapest food at the grocery store. Partly I think it has to do with the lack of repetition with food and its quality. I plan to look into good quality food as a consistancy when I retake over the dogs' full care. Do you agree it could be this?



Find a local feed store or go to www.canidae.com to find a store near you that sells canidae brand. Good quality at a good price. The dogs eat less of the good quality stuff so even if a little higher than store bought, will be cheaper in the long run. I switched my dog to Canidae and am very happy with her skin and coat in a relatively short time.


----------

